# Is my heat mat broken?



## Myrdinn (Mar 13, 2012)

I have an Algarde 44/504 722x274mm heat mat.

The heating on it seems to erratic.
It has hot spots and cold spots, some areas heat up and are later cold, some are always cold.
It has no bends in it nor folds. I can't see any contact issues.
It has one hot spot on it about 4" diameter on the lower part of one side, quite far from the cable.

Is it not working correctly and do I need a new heater for my 4X2X2' bearded dragon viv?


----------



## Sunnyside Lizard Rescue (Apr 9, 2012)

*Heat Mats*

Hi,
I have one that only heats one side not sure if they can be mended.
You mentioned heat in Beardies Viv, dont ever use a heat mat for a beardie it will burn them, they sense heat from tops of their bodies (unlike Leopard Geckos that feel heat underneath there bodies these have heat mats with a thermostat of course.

If you want heat then you need basking bulb 60 watt reflector bulb is fine, but check temps, you need 101 basking heat.
lots of people worry about night temps but normally unless your house is freezing there won t be a problem in the desert it can get really cold.

Hope this helps.


----------

